# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  Autostrada Tetove-Prizren

## DYDRINAS

Sic njoftoi televizioni ALSAT ne edicionin e lajmeve te para tri diteve, komuna e Tetoves ne bashkepunim me nje kompani gjermane eshte hartuar projekti i autostrades Tetove-Prizren.
Kjo autostrade do te jete nje aks teresisht i ri dhe do te caje masivin e Sharrit permes nje tuneli me gjatesi 3km.
Gjatesia e autostrades eshte rreth 30 km dhe kostoja e saj eshte rreth 40 milione€.

Shenoj se qe ne vitet '70 eshte folur per nje projekt te tille nga qeverite e ish-Jugosllavise, Shqiperise dhe Rumanise, pra ai i autostrades qe eshte ne ndertim  Konstanca-Timishoara-Nish-Prishtine-Kukes-Durres dhe ai i nje degezimi Prizren-Tetove.
Ne ato vite marredheniet ekonomike ndermjet ketyre tri shteteve ishin shume te larta (Jugosllavia mbulonte gati 90% te eksport-importeve shqiptare) dhe per rrjedhoje ishte propozuar dhe nje projekt i tille.
Qe ne ate kohe ka qene projektuar dhe lidhja e sotme hekurudhore ndermjet Shqiperise dhe Malit te Zi, pra si nje linje nderkombetare qe do te shkonte paralel me aksin Gdansk-Athine.
Mirepo nuk dihet ende se pse ky projekt i perfolur qe ne ate kohe, nuk gjeti zbatim.
Po ashtu rruga e sotme europiane E65 (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/European_route_E65)qe fillon ne qytetin Malmoe te Suedise, kalon ne Poloni, ne Dalmaci, ne Mal te Zi, Kosove, Maqedoni dhe perfundon ne Greqi, ishte parapare qe te kalonte neper Shkoder e me pas drejt jugut te Shqiperise per ne Greqi, mirepo dhe ky projekt u arrit te devijohej dhe ne vend se te kalonte nga Shkodra ai u rrotullua neper Mal te Zi, Prishtine, Shkup e me pas ne Greqi.

Shqiperia ne vitet '70 nuk arriti te beje te mundur qe keto projekte gjigante te kalonin neper territorin e saj.
Aresyet mund te kene qene vetem politike dhe rrjedhoje e politikes izolacioniste te regjimit komunist.
Vetem pas 30 viteve po behet e mundur qe keto projekte te nisin e te marrin jete.

----------


## Cimo

Se besoj se do realizohet se shpejti kjo ...ndoshta pas 20 vjeteve po po tani ska shanse

----------


## adriand

Nuk jam i informuar per kete projekt, por mendoj qe nje gje e till sigurisht qe nuk do t'ndodh ne nje te aferme te shpejt, duke pasur parasysh gjendjen e Kosoves tani pran definimit t'statusit perfundimtar, gjendjen ekonomike mizore, koston e projektit.    Edhe pse jam student n'shtul (Te) dhe jam i ngopur me rrugen Pz-Te, nje gje e till do  t'ishe padyshim pozitive per t'gjith, por mvjen keq pse nje gje e till ska ndodhur me heret dhe gjithashtu s'besoj qe do t'ndodh se shpejti.

P.S. - Autostrada e 'motifilluar' Prishtin - Durres ende gjenden n'fund pusi, pra...:S

----------


## Davius

Jam skeptik në realizimin e ketij projekti. Ky është një investim i madh, që për momentin as Kosova, as Maqedonia nuk mund t'ja lejojnë vetes atë luks që me paratë e tyre që mund t'i ndajnë nga buxheti të jetësojnë këtë projekt!

Aksi rrugor momental që lidh Tetovën dhe Prizrenin, që kalon nëpër pikën kufitare të Jazhincës, nuk është edhe aq i ngarkuar/frekuentuar dhe një autostradë e tillë nëpër këtë rajon nuk është e aq patjetërsueshme, do të ishte një investim jo i mençur të harxhohen mjete finaciare për këtë projekt, duke ditur se ka shumë projekte tjera jetësore që presin dritën jeshile për realizimin e tyre. Tetovë - Prizren, këtu, momentalisht, kemi një magjistrale të rregulluar siç është më së miri, me standarde evropiane duke filluar prej në Tetovë, Jazhincë (pika kufitare me Kosovën), mandej masivi malor i Sharrit në Kosovë dhe bie poshtë në qytezën Doganaj, dhe mandej aksi rrugor në veri për në Prizren!

Kosovës i duhet një autostradë Prishtinë - Ferizaj - Shkup, jo më shumë për momentin në këtë aspekt, kjo është diçka e patjetërsueshme, sepse ky aks rrugor, për momentin, aq shumë është i stërngarkuar me komunikacion, sa që për të tejkaluar një veturë apo diçka tjetër ashtu, duhet të presësh edhe 20 minuta në radhë!  :kryqezohen:  

_Davius_

----------


## bavarezi5

Mbas nje 30 viteve ndoshta mund te behet.

----------


## bOndi_oo7

> Mbas nje 30 viteve ndoshta mund te behet.


Mbase edhe dicka me shpejt.

----------


## dodoni

Autostrada Prishtine - Shkup eshte me prioritare dhe me sa kam njohuri une, vec eshte kryer projekti, tani pritet vetem te filloj ndertimi i saj. Poashtu, me sa kam degjuar, kjo autostrade e re shmang Gracanicen, keshtu qe edhe po pati protesta te serbeve, nuk bllokohet kjo arterie me si perpara. Tjeter rruge shume prioritare eshte edhe ajo Merdare - Vermice, pjesa e Kosoves ne autostraden Prishtine - Durres per te cilen eshte bere projekti dhe me duket se eshte gjetur edhe koncesionari e me duket kemi edhe donacione. 

Edhe autostrada Tetove - Prizren eshte shume e rendesishme, dhe edhe kjo besoj do behet brenda ketij 5-10 vjecari. 

Tani me njohjen e pavaresise do kemi edhe donacione per rruge me shume. Pastaj do kemi edhe me shume firma koncesionare qe do ndertojne me koncesion natyrisht.

----------


## DYDRINAS

Kosova u shpall e pavarur!

Cfare mendoni per aksin Tetove-Prizren, qe do te ishte nje nyje me vlere per lidhjen natyrore dhe te shpejte te zonave shqiptare ne Ballkan?

----------


## Kaos

Problem eshte kjo pune po me siguri do behet si pavarsia e kosoves po mos haroni se pavarsia e kosoves a perfol para 500 vjetve edhe u bo tash, ishalla se ka fatin e njejt edhe kjo rruga  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Renea

Ide shum e mire , e cila dot rriste shkembimin tregtar mes dy zonave , te cilat perfshijn nje teritor me nje numer te madh te banorve.
Poashtu kishte nje ide qe Kumanova te lidhet me Vitijen dhe Gjilanin .

----------


## eko53

Po te kishin punuar më ekonomikisht, nuk do te kishte fare problem finaciarë për këtë "copë" te autostradës. Në vend të urës  së  autostrades së re  që kalon mbi rrugën regjionale Prizren-Gjakovë ne hyrje te Prizrenit (nga Gjakova) të beheshte e kundërta, d.m.th. ura e rruges regjionale te kalonte mbi autostrade (qe do te kushtonte 10 herë (po dhijetë herë) më lirë, do te ishin të mjaftueshme te behej rruga Prizren-Tetove?

----------


## Zarushja

Edhe pas 5 vitesh akoma asgje ,pune genjeshtrash dhe pune votash

----------

